# Dt. Telekom darf Kunden nicht mehr am Telefon belästigen



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

Das wurde auch Zeit. Die waren manchmal wirklich lästig.
Ob das beim BGH bestand haben wird?

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,344092,00.html

_Die Deutsche Telekom darf nach einem Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts Köln ihre Kunden nicht ohne deren ausdrückliches Einverständnis mit Werbeanrufen belästigen. Auch in zweiter Instanz untersagte das Kölner Gericht derartige Telefonwerbung_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 März 2005)

Vor zwei Tagen, kurz nach dem Mittagessen, klingelte das Telefon... und ich hatte die Deutsche Telekom an der Strippe. Das Gespräch (eher Monolog ) mit der DT AG sah in etwa so aus:



> DT AG: _[euphorisch:]_ Jaaa, hallooo, supa-noje Tarifeee, blablabla. Ob ich denn nicht von T-Net 100 auf Call XXL umstellen wolle... _[enthusiasmiert***:]_ Ganz tolle Sacheee, am Wochenende kostenlos, ganz billig zum Händi und supa-günstig in Ausland telefonieren...
> 
> ICH: Ob dieses Angebot auch schriftlich zugestellt werden könne...
> 
> ...



Tja, irgendwie konnte ich mir die ganzen Zahlen und Prozente auf die Schnelle nicht merken...   

Heute dann — wie erwartet — klingelt das Telefon. Ein anderer Mitarbeiter der DT AG, sachlicher als obiger:



> DT AG: Hätte hier eine Information des Kollegen/ der Abteilung, dass ich Interesse an neuen Tarifen hätte... Speziell für Kunden, die schon lange dabei sind... Also, es käme der Call XXL in Frage...
> 
> ICH: Ob dieses Angebot auch schriftlich zugestellt werden könne...
> 
> ...



Toll, dass die Mitarbeiter der DT AG von ihrem Arbeitgeber so intensiv auf Kundengespräche vorbereitet werden. Das macht nicht ein jeder! 

Komisch, dass ich zuvor ausdrücklich oder stillschweigend mein Einverständnis mit einem solchen Anrufen erklärt habe soll. Im „Kleingedruckten“ des Vertrages mit der DT AG habe ich nichts über meine Zustimmung zu derartigen Werbegesprächen gefunden...   

Und hier die PM des VZBV:



> PRESSEMITTEILUNGEN
> 
> *Erfolg bei Telefonwerbung: Unerwünschte Werbeanrufe der Deutschen Telekom unzulässig
> Oberlandesgericht Köln untersagt Störung der Privatsphäre*
> ...


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2005)

Apropos neue Tarife - bevor man sich da telefonisch von irgendwelchen Drückern einlullen lässt, rate ich zum Online-Tarifberater. Man muss sich zwar erst anmelden und das Passwort kommt dann Tage später mit der Post aber ich glaube hier bekommt man am ehesten ein faires Angebot. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass man seine bisherigen Telefongewohnheiten ordentlich analysiert, um zu einem brauchbaren Ergebnis in dem neuen Tarifdschungel zu gelangen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> seine bisherigen Telefongewohnheiten ordentlich analysiert



Das hatte Oliver R***'s Kollege ruck-zuck aus dem Handlgelenk erledigt:

- "Sie telefonieren doch sicherlich auch ab und zu zu Mobiltelefonen, nicht wahr?"
- "Ja."
- "Sehen Sie! :spitz: Da können wir Ihnen gleich..."

Übrigens: Ich habe gleich 'mal nach dem Tarif nach Italien (Fest) gefragt... und ihm dann die cbc- Angebote unter die Nase gerieben... Da musste er zugeben, dass die DT mit 4 ct. etwas (im Vergleich zu 0,0 ct. bzw. 1,9 ct.) nicht ganz soooo günstig ist


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 März 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> > DT AG: _[selbstbewusst:]_ Ja, aber das beträfe die beiden Gespräche nicht, denn irgendwo hätte ich im Vertrag sicherlich zugestimmt. Da sollte ich noch mal nachschauen... Wenn aber telefonische Werbung unerwünscht sei, könnte das sofort vermerkt werden...
> >
> > _[Nachdem das geklärt war: Freundlich-einvernehmliches Auseinandergehen in verbindlichem Tonfall.]_



Kaum lässt einen die DT AG in Ruhe, meldet sich auch schon die Konkurrenz:  :wave:

*Tele2* in Gestalt von Frau L. wollte mich heute zum Preselection überreden.

Auf die Frage, woher sie denn meine Daten hätte, antwortete Frau L.:


> Das kann ich Ihnen im Moment gar nicht sagen. Ich sitze hier an einem anderen Platz. ... Das macht nämlich unsere Marketing-Abteilung. Sie können sich aber jederzeit an unseren *'Datenschutz-Beauftragten'* wenden. Der wird Ihnen Auskunft erteilen.



Der sog. *'Datenschutz-Beauftragte'* der Tele2 schreibt auf seiner Seite so nett:



> *Erhebung, Verarbeitung und Nutzung von Bestandsdaten*
> 
> Wir nutzen Ihre personenbezogenen Daten ausschließlich zu dem Zweck, das Vertragsverhältnis über die von uns zu erbringenden Telekommunikationsdienste zu begründen, zu ändern und inhaltlich auszugestalten. Eine Nutzung zur Werbung und zur Marktforschung erfolgt nur, soweit dies für die genannten Zwecke erforderlich ist und Sie eingewilligt haben.



Habe ich da etwa schon wieder irgendwo eingewilligt, ohne es zu wissen?  :gruebel:

P.S. Wenn ich Pech habe, geht's mir so wie *Familie V. aus Karlsruhe...*


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum lässt einen die DT AG in Ruhe, meldet sich auch schon die Konkurrenz:  :wave:
> *Tele2* in Gestalt von Frau L. wollte mich heute zum Preselection überreden.
> Auf die Frage, woher sie denn meine Daten hätte, antwortete Frau L.:
> 
> ...


So einen  Anruf hatte ich schon zweimal,  was die Geschichte besonders pikant macht , 
ist, dass ich nie im Telefonverzeichnis gestanden habe und auf die Frage  woher sie meinen 
 Namen und Nummer hätten , frechweg behauptete , "von der T-COM"  (ausgerecht vom  Konkurrenten, haha ) 
 allerdings hatte sie seltsamerweise nicht die Adresse auf Nachfrage... 

das läßt bei mir nur die  eine  Vermutung  zu,  dass ein "lieber Bekannter" die Nummer
 zwecks "Vermarktung" an Tele2 verhökert hat. Nachdem ich beim zweiten Mal mit Strafanzeige gedroht habe 
(weswegen ist ja wurscht  ) hat sich niemand mehr gemeldet 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich beim zweiten Mal mit Strafanzeige gedoht habe (weswegen ist ja wurscht  ) hat sich niemand mehr gemeldet



Ich probier' jetzt "erst 'mal" den DS-Beauftragten aus...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 März 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> antwortete Frau L.



Frau L. von Tele2 gab übrigens noch zu bedenken, dass das, was sie da tue, völlig im Einklang stünde mit der Marktwirtschaft... und dass die Call-Center-Branche, «wie Sie sicherlich wissen, Herr telekomunikacja», ein enormes Wachstum bereits hinter sich und auch noch vor sich habe... und dass «da natürlich eine Menge Arbeitsplätze dranhängen»...

Weshalb man die tollen Angebote nicht lieber per Post versende, wollte ich dann noch wissen... «Nun, Sie wissen doch selbst, wie das ist: Das wandert ungesehen in den Papierkorb.»

Ob denn Frau L. selber ein Telefon zu Hause hätte und ob sie es gerne hätte, wenn ständig Leute anrufen, die einem etwas verkaufen wollen... «Sie können ja jederzeit sagen: Das interessiert mich nicht. Jeder kann da frei entscheiden.»

Na, so ganz verständlich habe ich mich da offensichtlich nicht machen können. 



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich probier' jetzt "erst 'mal" den DS-Beauftragten aus...



Heute habe ich versucht, die direkte Telefon- und Faxnummer zum sog. *'Datenschutzbeauftragten'* von Tele2 herauszubekommen. Unter der auf der Telefonrechnung angegebenen Servicenummer (0800) 0101*** meldet sich die *acoreus* — *"Wir haben schon viele überzeugt. Demnächst auch Sie?"* —, eine andere Servicenummer, (0800) 2401***, ist veraltet und verweist auf die (0180) 50101***.

Also direkt in der Zentrale unter (0211) 74004*** angerufen und nach dem Datenschutzbeauftragten gefragt:



> _Fräulein:_ Tele2 … Was kann ich für Sie tun?
> 
> _Ich:_ Könnten Sie mir bitte die Durchwahl für Telefon und Fax zu Ihrem Datenschutzbeauftragten nennen?
> 
> ...



Ahja!


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2005)

Schätze mal...


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... «Nun, Sie wissen doch selbst, wie das ist: Das wandert ungesehen in den Papierkorb.»


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 März 2005)

Nehme ich auch an...


----------



## stieglitz (16 März 2005)

[ironie] Habt Ihr den gar kein Vertrauen in die Datenschutzbeauftragten? [/ironie]


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> [ironie] Habt Ihr den gar kein Vertrauen in die Datenschutzbeauftragten? [/ironie]



Nicht so richtig. Insbesondere, weil bereits meine elektronische Anfrage



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie mir mitteilen könnten, wie ich Sie, den Datenschutzbeauftragten, direkt per Telefon UND Fax kontaktieren kann.
> 
> ...



beharrlich ignoriert wird...  Oder war das zu unfreundlich?!?


----------



## A John (17 März 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ....weil bereits meine elektronische Anfrage
> [....]beharrlich ignoriert wird...  Oder war das zu unfreundlich?!?


Ich weiß nicht, ob das funktioniert, aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich es probieren:
Schreiben an ......, mit der Bitte um Auskunft. Mit Frist (ca. 1 Woche), danach Auskunftsklage.
Zustellung (eigenhändig) an die Konzernzentrale in Bonn über einen Gerichtsvollzieher.
Das kann die Welt nicht kosten und die Antwort zu lesen wäre es mir wert.

Gruß A. John

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _

Ooops  Ok. Also Zustellung an den Vorstandsvorsitzenden. (Steht in deren Impressum).
Gruß A. John


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 März 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> _Fräulein: _ Oh, einen Datenschutzbeauftragten haben wir eigentlich nicht.


Hamsedoch, denn er hat mir — wider Erwarten


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> weil bereits meine elektronische Anfrage [...] beharrlich ignoriert wird...


 — seine direkten Kontaktdaten per e-mail zukommen lassen! Fax ist raus, jetzt heißt es nur noch, auf die Antwort warten.

Übrigens: Auch die Konkurrenz


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> *Tele2* in Gestalt von Frau L. wollte mich heute zum Preselection überreden.


scheint (erneut) härtere Bandagen anzulegen, wie die *Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg* in ihrer gestrigen *Pressemitteilung - 22.03.2005 - Aufgedrängte „Haustür-Verträge“ widerrufen!* berichtete:


> Aufgrund anhaltender Beschwerden über aggressiv an der Haustür vermittelte Arcor-Verträge fordert die Verbraucherzentrale erneut auf, solche Verträge zu widerrufen.
> Schon seit Monaten beschweren sich immer wieder Verbraucher in den Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg über aggressive Werber der Telekommunikationsfirma Arcor, die Verbrauchern unvorbereitet „an der Haustür“ Arcor-Preselect-Verträge aufdrängen. [...]


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 April 2005)

Der *Datenschutz-Beauftragte* von Tele2 hat mit geschrieben.

Ich hatte von Tele2 wissen wollen,



> (a) woher die Daten stammten, die für den Anruf notwendig gewesen waren und an wen diese Daten ggf. weitergeleitet worden seien;
> 
> (b) weshalb im Hause Tele2 die Kontaktdaten zum Datenschutzbeauftragten bzw. die Existenz einer solchen Institution offensichtlich nicht bekannt seien;
> 
> ...



Die Antwort von Tele2:



> Düsseldorf, 4. April 2005
> 
> Ihr Schreiben vom 22. März 2005
> 
> ...



Na, so ganz eindeutig möchte sich der Herr wohl nicht äußern — insbesondere zu der Feststellung, dass bei Tele2 die Kontaktdaten zum Datenschutzbeauftragten bzw. die Existenz einer solchen Institution offensichtlich nicht bekannt seien. 

Für ziemlich unglaubwürdig halte ich die Aussage, dass es im Nachhinein «leider» nicht möglich sein soll, den Adresslieferanten zu identifizieren, weil die Daten durch den jeweiligen Vertriebspartner unverzüglich gelöscht worden seien, da ich kein Interesse an den Dienstleistungen des Hauses Tele2 gehabt haben soll. :scherzkeks: 

Ob es sich da überhaupt lohnt, nochmals nachzuhaken? :gruebel:


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es sich da überhaupt lohnt, nochmals nachzuhaken? :gruebel:


Es gibt Anwälte, die reagieren in solchen Fällen sofort mit einer kostenbehafteten Abmahnung und der Aufforderung zur Abgabe einer strafbewehrten Unterlassungserklärung.
(In solchen Fällen oft sogar erfolgreich) :holy: 

GRuß A. John


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 April 2005)

@ A John

Ich probier's nochmal «nur so».


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 April 2005)

Hier übrigens noch eine PM der *VZ Brandenburg* zum Thema Telekom und aggressive Telefonwerbung:



> *06.04.2005
> Aggressive Telekom-Werbung im Visier*
> 
> [...] Die Telekom selbst sieht laut Pressesprecher Genz die Ursache in einem Vertriebsunternehmen, das Kundenanrufe über Call Center ohne ausdrückliche Autorisierung für diese aggressive Werbung veranlasste. Inzwischen habe man eine Mitarbeiterin mit der schnellstmöglichen Klärung der Fälle beauftragt. [...]



Dazu auch *heise.de*:



> *06.04.2005
> Verbraucherzentrale: Telekom hat Kunden Änderungen "untergeschoben"  *
> 
> [...] Die Telekom bedaure die "unangenehme Situation" und würde diese Verträge "umgehend annullieren", erklärte dazu Telekomsprecher Walter Genz in Bonn. Nach seinen Angaben habe ein "nicht autorisiertes Vertriebsunternehmen" die Kundenanrufe übernommen. Die Arbeit des Call-Centers sei bereits am 3. März eingestellt worden. Die Telekom sichere den Kunden "eine leichte Vertragsannullierung" zu. [...]


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> VZ Brandenburg


Wird die nicht gerade abgewickelt und aufgelöst, da man sich in Brandenburg ein VZ nicht mehr leisten kann?


----------



## Tonguru (4 Juli 2005)

Sie können es nicht lassen...

Hatte gerade einen Anruf einer Dame, die mir einen t-online DSL-Anschluss verkaufen wollte.

Kam genau richtig, nachdem eben bereits das Deutsche Rote Kreuz an meiner Tür klingelte und ich letzte Woche wieder 2 neue Versicherungen am Telefon hätte abschließen können.

Leider war ich gerade nicht online, sonst hätte ich ihr das Aktenzeichen des Urteils um die Ohren gehauen.

Habe ihr aber immerhin klarmachen können, daß ich seit langem mit 1&1 surfe und t-online da immerhin mitverdient (die machen hier im T-Punkt sogar Werbung für 1&1, kein Witz)  :lol: 

Ich höre kaum noch Radio, weil die Werbung nervt, Fernsehen benutze ich nur noch zum Einschlafen, wegen SPAM habe ich bereits meine erste e-mail-Adresse auf Eis legen müssen, mein Briefkasten und neuerdings auch mein Postfach quellen täglich über vor Prospekten, die niemanden interessieren - und diese Anrufe, langsam reicht's...   :evil:


----------



## wazi (9 Juli 2005)

*Werbeterror sicher beenden*

Tonguru schrieb:


> Sie können es nicht lassen...
> 
> Hatte gerade einen Anruf einer Dame, die mir einen t-online DSL-Anschluss verkaufen wollte.
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir mittlerweile über die Jahre gegen den Werbeterrorismus ein umfaßendes Konzept ausgedacht, weil es mir auch mal so ging wie dir.

Als erste "Abwehrlinie" habe ich erstmal beim Einwohnermeldeamt und allen weiteren Institutionen anläßlich eines Umzuges eine Datensperre nach BDSG eingerichtet. Denn wo keine Daten sind, gibts auch nichts zu holen.

Sollte diese Linie nicht greifen oder durchbrochen werden, greift die zweite "Abwehrlinie" wie folgt:

Mein Telefon wird durch einen Anrufbeantworter mit VIP-Code gegen Telefonwerbeterror geschützt. Mit dem Code können mich Freunde/Familie doch erreichen. Zu jeder gewünschten Zeit kann ich den AB auf lautlosen Hintergrundbetrieb schalten, so daß ich garnichts mitbekomme. So hatte ich z.B. vom 2.1. bis 31. 1. alle Tage, auch Samstag/Sonntags bis zu 5x täglich Anrufversuche gehabt, die mein AB getötet hat. Ein Automat hat sich da versucht, blieb aber ohne jede Chance.

Bei adressierter Briefpost-Werbung verweigere ich strikt die Annahme mit dem Vermerk: "Annahme verweigert! Zurück! Unerwünschter Werbemist!" und stecke den Brief wieder in die nächste gelbe Briefkiste. Bei trotz "Keine Werbung!" -Aufkleber am Briefkasten eingeworfenen Werbezetteln stecke ich diese in einen unfrankierten Umschlag mit der Anschrift des Absenders drauf und schicke diesen ohne Absender unfrei an diese Banausen zurück, damit die ein Strafporto zahlen. Diesen Zettel bestempele ich noch mit dem Text "Unverlangte Werbesendung! Zurück!". Möglicherweise kapieren die dann, daß es Leute gibt, die den Müll nicht haben wollen und entsprechende Aufkleber beachtet werden.

E-Mails filtere ich gleich am Server mit einem entsprechenden Vorschauprogramm, das Werbemist gleich plattmacht. Das Gelumpe kommt überhaupt nicht auf meinen PC. Damit einhergehend habe ich durch äußerst restriktive Abschottung, Einstellung und Umgang mit meinem PC jeglichen Internet-Werbeterror beendet und Spy- und Adware bleiben draußen.

Die Haustür bleibt für irgendwelche Vertreter/Zeugen Jehovas/etc. immer geschlossen.

Fax geht nur nach vorheriger Absprache und das Handy ist mit einer internen Whitelist-Funktion (internes Telefonbuch) ausgerüstet. Alle anderen Anrufe bleiben draußen. 

TV ist weg und Radio nutze ich ebenfalls sehr restriktiv......Werbeterror bleibt draußen.

So habe ich mir Ruhe verschafft.  

Besonders ab 1998, als die "New Economy" boomte, hat der Werbeterror sprunghaft zugenommen und seitdem ist eine stetige Steigerung zu beobachten. Es werden zwar immer mal wieder Versuche unternommen, mich mit Werbeterror zuzukippen, aber dies findet dann ein schnelles Ende.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Juli 2005)

*Sie haben es wieder getan*

Sie haben es *wieder getan*. :evil:

Am Freitag Nachmittag klingelte das Telefon. An der Strippe war eine Birgit W*** von T-Com. Sie wollte erst wissen, ob ich auf den Telefonrechnungen von Februar und März die "neuen Tarifangebote" beachtet hätte. Ich verneinte, denn so etwas wäre mir nach *dieser Erfahrung*  aufgefallen.

Tatsächlich, so stellte ich später fest, hatte die T-Com auf der Februar-Rechnung über Änderungen informiert, die jedoch einzig Auslandsverbindungen betreffen (s. attachment).

Frau W*** betete mir die neuen Tarife herunter, erzählte etwas von Freistunden..., ich reagierte - so musste es bei ihr angekommen sein - eher abwesend mit "Hm-hm... hmm-hmm" und man hörte vermutlich das Klappern der PC-Tastatur im Hintergrund, denn während sie redete, war ich auf der Suche nach eben diesem thread *"Dt. Telekom darf Kunden nicht mehr am Telefon belästigen"* als Argumentationshilfe. 8)

Irgendwann endete ihr monotones Herunterbeten von Zahlen und sie fragte mich, ob ich mich dazu entschließen könnte, den bestehenden Vertrag zu ändern... Bei Nichtgefallen des neuen Vertrages könnte "natürlich alles problemlos wieder umgestellt werden". Das hatte ich ja schon einmal gehört. :roll: 

Ob ich denn etwas Schriftliches bekommen könnte... Nein, aber wenn ich Interesse hätte (offensichtlich hatte sie bereits gemerkt, dass ich dieses nicht hatte und weiteres Reden nicht von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen wäre), könne ich ja "'mal im Internet nachschauen - erst geh'n Sie auf 'Tihkomm', dann auf 'Wünsch-dir-was-Tarif'. Schönen Tag noch!"

Anzumerken bleibt:

Ich habe mir *"Erfolg bei Telefonwerbung: Unerwünschte Werbeanrufe der Deutschen Telekom unzulässig"* und *"Urteil des LG Bonn Deutsche Telekom AG vom 06.07.2004"* (PDF) ausgedruckt und an der Wand in der Nähe meines Schreibtisches angebracht. Man weiß ja nie...  

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass nach dem letzten Gepräch (mit *Oliver R***, Telekom Gelsenkirchen*)


> Wenn aber telefonische Werbung unerwünscht sei, könnte das sofort vermerkt werden...


klar geworden sein dürfte, was ich von dieser Art von "Kundendienst" halte. Eigentlich unverschämt, dass sie es dennoch wieder gewagt haben. :evil: 

Die von Frau W*** benannten Informationen (keine Werbung!) finden sich übrigens hier: *"Tihkomm"* und *"Wünsch-dir-was-Tarif"*.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Juli 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ...klar geworden sein dürfte, was ich von dieser Art von "Kundendienst" halte. Eigentlich unverschämt, dass sie es dennoch wieder gewagt haben.




... was gedenkst Du nun zu tun? Darf ich Dir einen Anwalt (der sowas kann halt) empfehlen? Oder bleibt diese Posting auch wieder nur Zeitvertreib mit heißer Luft um nix?



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Verstehe ich es richtig?

Dieses oft angesprochene Gerichtsurteil, dass T-Com (oder deren Callcenter, Vertriebspartner etc.) die Verbraucher nicht mehr telefonisch kontaktieren darf - gilt das nur für die telefonische Kontaktierung von T-Com-Privatkunden ? 

Wie sieht es mit der Kontaktierung von T-Com-Geschäftskunden/Unternehmen aus? Wir bekommen in unserer Firma häufiger mal einen Anruf von T-Com/T-Online etc., wo man uns neue Angebote unterbreitet.

Wird da jetzt zwischen Privatleuten und Firmen unterschieden oder gilt für beide Gruppen jeweils immer das Gleiche -speziell auf den Wortlaut dieses Gerichtsurteil bezogen?

Vielleicht weiss jemand da was bzw. hat diesbzgl. irgendwo etwas aufgeschnappt (Quelle?)

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2005)

http://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php?page=presse&bereichs_id=&themen_id=&mit_id=503&task=mit


> Nach einem Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts Köln darf die Telekom AG Kunden mit
> einem Telekom-Anschluss nicht ohne vorheriges Einverständnis anrufen und für eine
> Erweiterung der Geschäftsverbindung werben.


So wie ich das verstehe, kann  die T-Kom munter mit "cold calls" bombardieren,
 wenn der Betreffende *vorher  sein  Einverständnis erklärt hat.*

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Zitat aus dem obigen Link:

*****
"Verbraucher haben ein Recht, wenigstens zu Hause von unerwünschter Werbung verschont zu bleiben - das hat auch die Deutsche Telekom zu respektieren"
*****

Da stellt dann natürlich die Frage nach der Definition von "Verbraucher"....als "Verbraucher" verstehe ich nach wie vor den privaten Endverbraucher.

Ob eine FIRMA der Definition nach als VERBRAUCHER gilt?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Ab wann ist ein Verbraucher kein Verbraucher mehr, die Diskussion ist müßig.

Es muß lediglich das Einverständnis erklärt werden , dann darf  munter gemüllt werden,
 auch Privatpersonen könne sich zumüllen  lassen. Das Urteil bezieht sich   einzig und allein auf 
die vorherige Zustimmungspflicht. Wenn das Unternehmen zu faul oder zu träge ist 
sich derart zu erklären, ist das sein  Bier.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Noch ein Zitat aus dem Link, da könnt's deutlicher werden:

*****
"Ein Telefonanruf zu Werbezwecken sei im Privatbereich grundsätzlich unzulässig, es sei denn, der Angerufene hat zuvor ausdrücklich oder stillschweigend sein Einverständnis mit einem solchen Anruf erklärt. Diese Rechtsauffassung hat nun das Oberlandesgericht Köln bestätigt"
*****

Da wird explizit von  Unzulässigkeit im Privatbereich gesprochen.

Irgendwie läuft diese Sache wohl auf den üblichen -schwammigen- Juristenspruch "es kommt drauf an" hinaus.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

wo kein Kläger , da kein Richter. Die T-Kom hält sich m.E sowieso einen feuchten Kehricht an das 
Urteil, wie aus dem Umfeld bekannt. Wenn sich niemand konkret beschwert passiert eh nichts , 
die Angst nicht mehr "beraten" zu werden, ist unbegründet


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

Mich haben die erst vor kurzen mal wieder mit Anrufen wegen meines Handyvertrages genervt. Ich solle doch umstellen und so.

Und wenn ich sage das ich den Vertrag nicht ändern will, dann wurden die auch schon mal pampig.


----------



## UlliZ (13 Dezember 2005)

*Weihnachtsgeschenk von T-Online*

Oh ja! Jetzt gestern abend *auch ich*. Gerade das Abendessen fertig und den ersten Bissen im Mund - es bimmelt. Ich dachte, es wäre mein Sohn (der ist nämlich krank) unterbreche das Mahl, und wer ist dran? *Eine Werbetante. *Ich hätte doch T-Online call-by-call, und da es ja jetzt bald *Weihnachten *ist und ich schon laaange *treuer Kunde *bin (mit 1-7 min. Onlinezeit pro Monat bei T-Online, das hab ich jetzt gesagt  ) wolle mir T-Onlein jetzt was *schenken*  . Und zwar einen dsl-Anschluß und dies sei für mich, da es ja ein Geschenk sei, *vollkommen KOSTENLOS*. Ich unterbrach ihren Redefluß, und wies darauf hin, daß ich nur extrem wenig surfen würde, so 1 bis 10 Minuten am Tag, und daß doch sicherlich der dsl-Anschluß selber monatlich zu bezahlen sei, dieses tolle Geschenk sich also für mich nicht lohnen würde, aber es half nix. "Dann *telefonieren *Sie doch sicher auch öfters" versuchte sie wieder loszusäuseln, bestimmt um mir 'ne Sprachflatrate anzudienen, aber ich unterbrach Sie, ich würde fast nie telefonieren und außerdem müsse ich mich jetzt um mein Abendessen kümmern das würde jetzt kalt - ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend - und legte auf.

Meine Nerven :roll: . Nicht nur, daß mein Anrufbeantworter volläuft mit "Sie haben *GEWONNEN*. Rufen Sie *jetzt gleich an*, und sagen Sie uns: wie heißt das Rentier vor Knecht Ruprecht mit der roten Nase? Rudolf? Oder Alfred? Dieser Anruf ist für Sie *vollkommen kostenlos!*". Dazu laufen dann fast jeden Abend so etwa 1 bis 3 Anrufe auf mit "Guten Abend! Wollen Sie *jetzt *Informationen darüber erhalten, wie Sie *gewinnbringend *und *sehr lukrativ *Ihr Vermögen vermehren können um *gleichzeitig dabei noch Steuern zu sparen*, um sich zusätzlich eine *Altersvorsorge *aufzubauen, und das *ganz ohne eigenen Kapitaleinsatz*?" Klar würde ich darüber gerne Informationen haben. Zusätzlich möge man mich bitte informieren wo der *Goldstücke scheißende Esel demnächst Rast macht*, damit ich meinen *Eimer drunterstellen kann* :evil: .

der vom Telespamming leicht genervte Ulli


----------



## User Nr 2528 (21 Dezember 2005)

*22f16c*

Seltsam. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auch einen Anruf angeblich von der Telekom erhalten wo man mir neue Tarife schmackhaft machen wollte. Als ich sagte, ich mache nichts ohne vorherige schriftliche Information und man solle mir was zusenden, wurde das bestätigt. Man will mir Infos schriftlich zukommen lassen. Ich bin ja wenig optimistisch und glaube, daß demnächst eine stillschweigende Umstellung des Vertrages hier eintrudelt. Aber dann gibt es Schmackes!


----------



## rolf76 (21 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 22f16c*



			
				User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf angeblich von der Telekom erhalten wo man mir neue Tarife schmackhaft machen wollte. ... und glaube, daß demnächst eine stillschweigende Umstellung des Vertrages hier eintrudelt. Aber dann gibt es Schmackes!


Und auf dein "Schmackes" gibt es dann sinngemäß folgende Antwort: Wir haben für diese Werbekampagne auch Fremdfirmen beauftragt. Möglicherweise waren darunter schwarze Schafe, dem werden wir nachgehen. Der Auftrag wird rückgängig gemacht und Überzahltes gibt es mit der nächsten Rechnung als Gutschrift.

Das habe jedenfalls ich zu hören bekommen, als ich mich vor ein paar Wochen über meinen auftragslos erfolgten Wechsel in einen der "Time"-Tarif mit Inklusivminuten beschwert habe. 

[Das Komische bei mir war allerdings, dass *mich gar niemand angerufen hatte*. Mein Wechsel erfolgte seltsamerweise kurz nachdem *ich* bei der Rechnungshotline wegen der Rechnungskürzung um den Betrag eines Drittanbieters angerufen hatte (callando). Der Servicemitarbeiter wollte mir am Ende DSL verkaufen, was ich aber schon anderweitig beziehe.]


----------



## Adele (22 Dezember 2005)

So, so.. :-? 

Gestern nahm mein Sohn auch einen dies bezüglichen Anruf an meinen Freund entgegen, auf den unser gesamtes Telefonsystem gemeldet ist. Mich gibt es gar nicht...

Abgesehen davon sind seit einiger Zeit auch so genannte Telekom-Mitarbeiter unterwegs, die einem an der Haustüre unbedingt deren neuen Tarife vorstellen wollen. Ist besonders spannend, wenn man gerade aus der Dusche gehüpft kommt.   :motz: 

Dürfen die das denn?


----------



## rolf76 (22 Dezember 2005)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ..., die einem an der Haustüre unbedingt deren neuen Tarife vorstellen wollen. ...
> Dürfen die das denn?



Wenn an der Haustür oder Klingel ein *Hinweis steht, dass Werbebesuche nicht erwünscht sind*, dürfen Hausierer nicht zur Werbezwecken klingeln.

Unzulässig sind Hausbesuche auch dann, wenn der *Werbezweck nicht von Anfang an eindeutig erkennbar* ist. So verstehe ich jedenfalls das BGH-Urteil  "Ansprechen in der Öffentlichkeit II" vom 9.9.2004 (zu § 7 UWG), dessen Grundaussagen nicht nur für das Ansprechen in der Öffentlichkeit, sondern auch für die Haustürwerbung Bedeutung haben.

*Ansonsten sind gewerbliche Haustürbesuche grundsätzlich zulässig*, solange keine zur Unzulässigkeit führenden Umstände hinzutreten (Fuß in die Tür, ungefragtes oder mit Gewalt erzwungenes Eintreten, Täuschung über Werbezweck des Besuchs etc.).


----------



## Adele (22 Dezember 2005)

Ich fühl' mich getröstet....
 :roll:


----------



## rolf76 (5 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühl' mich getröstet....
> :roll:


Vielleicht tröstet dich noch mehr, dass Prof. Köhler in seiner Kommentierung sich gegen den BGH wendet und Haustürwerbung für generell verboten erachtet, wenn keine zumindest mutmaßliche Einwilligung vermutet werden kann (Köhler in Baumbach/Hefermehl, UWG, 23. Auflage 2004, § 7 Randnummer 113 ff.). Vielleicht kann er den BGH mal überzeugen...


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

Auch heute wieder ein Anekdötchen:



> ... ein älterer Nachbar beschwerte sich neulich bei mir, dass er laufend Anrufe von der Telekom bekommt. Er soll irgend eine Nummer drücken, um mehr Information zu erhalten. Frechheit! Die Anrufe kommen fast alle zwei Stunden und das Ganze sogar bis nach 21 Uhr. Jetzt nach drei Wochen hatte er die Nase voll und will sich bei der _Post_ beschweren.


Ich hatte mich der Sache angenommen und wass war passiert? Das waren gar keine Werbeanrufe, wie der ältere Herr vermutete, sondern seine T-Net-Box.
Standardmäßig ist die jetzt bei allen Anschlüssen dabei, auch bei den einfachen (Call Time / Call Plus). Jedes Mal, wenn mein Nachbar ein enkommendes Gespräch versäumte, sprang für den Anrufer die T-Net-Box an. Die Nachricht sollte dann später durch die vermeintlichen Info-Anrufe übermittelt werden.

Sollte sowas auch anderen passieren, dann einfach die kostenlose T-Net-Box-Zentrale *08003302424 *anrufen und den Dienst abschalten lassen. Es erfolgt i. d. R. ein Rückruf an die betroffene Telefonnummer, zur Bestätigung und gegen Scherzkekse.


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Auch heute wieder ein Anekdötchen:


:vlol:


----------

